# Tioga pass open this weekend -cyclists only -no cars



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Tioga and Glacier Point Roads Plowing Update - Yosemite National Park

Heading up tomorrow. I wonder if many folks here know of this?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

ucancallmejoe said:


> Tioga and Glacier Point Roads Plowing Update - Yosemite National Park
> 
> Heading up tomorrow. I wonder if many folks here know of this?


We'll probably be up there on Saturday if I can convince the Mrs.:thumbsup:


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow. 

Never mind.

Last update: May 2, 2012
The Tioga Road is scheduled to open on Monday, May 7, at noon.


The Glacier Point Road opened for the season on April 20, 2012 at 5 pm.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Can you guys report back on snow pack? I hear above 7000 feet it was only 1-3 feet.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

heythorp said:


> Can you guys report back on snow pack? I hear above 7000 feet it was only 1-3 feet.



Maybe 6-8 feet at the higher elevations. It's hard to tell now as it is pretty packed down. It's melting very fast though with the somewhat warm winds we've been getting. A lot of the snow melted between storms, so the stuff above us (Reno/Tahoe) is pretty scarce and the deepest is maybe four or five feet deep above the 8,500 foot level if that. Another few weeks and spring will have sprung up there.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks 

You think Clouds rest will be doable from Tenaya Lake on the 12th?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

heythorp said:


> thanks
> 
> You think Clouds rest will be doable from Tenaya Lake on the 12th?


That I'm not sure of. I'll have a better feel for it after Saturday's ride.

EDIT: Now that I think more about it, no, I'm going to assume the trail will have a lot of snow any shady areas most likely. The trails above my house at 8,900 are still 75% snowshoe stuff.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks,

Have nephew coming into town and trying to show him the goods.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

heythorp said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Have nephew coming into town and trying to show him the goods.


Here's a couple of pics from the Tioga ride. We did two days this weekend. First day from Lee Vining to just short of Tuolumne Meadows and back and on the second day we rode from the East Entrance down past Olmstead Point and back. Snow cover is 3-4 feet deep in the trees and melting fast in the open. Drifts look to be about 5 feet deep or so and most hiking trails are going to require getting wet feet or some fancy foot work to avoid the melting mess. It was gorgeous up there though. I'll have a full ride report and pictures in Commuting by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow and Wow! Great shots. 
I can only imagine what its like to ride that road right now. 



The conditions seem to be changing very very quickly. 4 mile trail was closed last week do to dangerous snow conditions and is now open. JMT still has some closures as well. 

It is definitely going to be wet no matter where we go.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a full ride report up in the Commuting Forum if anyone is interested.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...wo-days-yosemite-bike-279962.html#post3909994


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

We made it. The wood were filled with tiny waterfalls everywhere. Truly an amazing Yosemite experience.


<center> 
<a href="https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/?action=view&current=IMG_1184.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/IMG_1184.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/?action=view&current=IMG_1195-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/IMG_1195-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/?action=view&current=IMG_1196.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/IMG_1196.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/?action=view&current=IMG_2331.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/IMG_2331.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/?action=view&current=IMG_2346.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/IMG_2346.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/?action=view&current=IMG_1194.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/Yosemite%20with%20john/IMG_1194.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

heythorp said:


> We made it. The wood were filled with tiny waterfalls everywhere. Truly an amazing Yosemite experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very cool. And a complete lack of other hikers I assume! Man, don't slip on that snow! Wow.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

jealous of you both
am dying to ride Tioga and dying to climb clouds rest

AWESOME


----------

